# Does Anyone Use Heat & Eat Food For Meals?



## 911 (Sep 27, 2019)

My wife, who has been flying back and forth from Florida, visited me the middle of this week before leaving to go back down this morning. Anyway, she was concerned about the food I have been eating. I am no cook, not by a longshot. My kids invite me to their place from time. Sometimes I accept and sometimes I don’t. My D-I-L is no Emeril or even close to him. If my son is doing the cooking, well, maybe I will depending on the meal. My daughter does OK, but she eats stuff that I am not a fan of like, Beef Stroganoff, Veal and one night she made chopped beef on toast. Ugh! 

So, my wife took note that I had some heat and eat items, like Bob Evans Mac & cheese, Jack Daniels pulled pork in sauce, chicken w/noodles in Alfredo sauce, stuff like that. She says this food isn’t healthy and is full of bad stuff, like too much salt. 

Do any of you folks eat any heat and eat food?


----------



## Lc jones (Sep 27, 2019)

Your wife is correct those items are loaded with salt and preservatives. Do what I do go online and find some healthy recipes and start cooking.


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 27, 2019)

I have eaten them on rare occasion. They never taste very good and are very unhealthy.

You can throw some pieces of seasoned chicken and some washed potatoes in the oven. No problem to heat up some frozen veg and have a decent meal. Pick up some stuff from your store's salad bar.

YouTube is your friend.

Good luck


----------



## Marie5656 (Sep 27, 2019)

*I try to do a mix of both. Lots of preservatives in the heat and eat meals.  Wegmans, here, has a lot of store prepared heat and eat meals, which are probably better for quick meals.  In fact, I bought a batch of their chicken wings today.  Had half for lunch, will finish for dinner.  Figure I can put a vegie or baked potato on the side for dinner.
I do admit to having a stock of the frozen meals on hand, like the Stoffer's meals.  Kept them on hand a lot when Rick was in the nursing home, and I did not feel like cooking much after spending my days with him.  But I try to balance them out with heathier foods too.*


----------



## Aunt Bea (Sep 27, 2019)

I think that you can find a few better options.

First I would ask your wife to make a few selections from the frozen food section for you.  Basically turn it around on her and ask her to provide solutions instead of criticism.  If she selects things you don't like you can always order a pizza and hide the box before she gets home.

If that fails I would pick up a rotisserie chicken, some frozen steam in the bag vegetables and a bag of salad to tide you over for two or three days.

Good luck!


----------



## Marie5656 (Sep 27, 2019)

*I have bought the rotisserie chickens, ate some and then pulled the rest off the carcass to make chicken salad, or soup.  My niece goes all out, and saves out the carcass and freezes it, then when she has two or three makes a batch of chicken broth with them and freezes that for future use.*


----------



## jerry old (Sep 27, 2019)

We are talking TV Dinners-[Yes?
I receive Meals on Wheels, ten ever two weeks, alleged 'all bad stuff is removed,' not true.
Still there a lifesaver, can't stand at stove plus have no ability in the cooking sphere
TV dinners have come a long way, they  used to taste like cardboard
.If you can buy the high dollar meals there good, not as good as meals prepared on stove, but still 'good.'

911:
"chopped beef on toast. Ugh!" 
I suppose it is an acquired taste, the army seemed to think it grand. 
 Seven Points, Texas-A café in a tiny town has people drive 50 miles or so to eat their SOS or Chicken Fried Steak


----------



## Aunt Bea (Sep 27, 2019)

Marie5656 said:


> *I have bought the rotisserie chickens, ate some and then pulled the rest off the carcass to make chicken salad, or soup.  My niece goes all out, and saves out the carcass and freezes it, then when she has two or three makes a batch of chicken broth with them and freezes that for future use.*


Rotisserie chicken is the first thing I toss in the trolley when I go to Wegman's otherwise I would end up with pizza and Reese's peanut butter cups.


----------



## applecruncher (Sep 27, 2019)

I was talking to my niece about this the other evening. She's 28, quite busy/active, and she said she's been getting a lot of take out meals and wants to eat better.  I mentioned that for many years I ate lots of Lean Cuisine, Budget Gourmet, and "Healthy" Choice frozen meals...so much so that I never want another one.  They were convenient.

Now I make my own frozen meals with leftovers. I use containers that seal tightly, and when I want something quick I heat them in the microwave.  Tastes great, and even vegetables and mashed potatoes & gravy freeze well.  Also cheaper.

I rarely buy rotisserie chicken, I cook my own and freeze what's left over with a side dish.


----------



## Butterfly (Sep 27, 2019)

911 said:


> My wife, who has been flying back and forth from Florida, visited me the middle of this week before leaving to go back down this morning. Anyway, she was concerned about the food I have been eating. I am no cook, not by a longshot. My kids invite me to their place from time. Sometimes I accept and sometimes I don’t. My D-I-L is no Emeril or even close to him. If my son is doing the cooking, well, maybe I will depending on the meal. My daughter does OK, but she eats stuff that I am not a fan of like, Beef Stroganoff, Veal and one night she made chopped beef on toast. Ugh!
> 
> So, my wife took note that I had some heat and eat items, like Bob Evans Mac & cheese, Jack Daniels pulled pork in sauce, chicken w/noodles in Alfredo sauce, stuff like that. She says this food isn’t healthy and is full of bad stuff, like too much salt.
> 
> Do any of you folks eat any heat and eat food?



NO!  That stuff is full of salt and sugar and fat and God knows what all else that is bad for you.  I strongly agree with RadishRose  above -- it's not difficult to throw a simple healthy meal together, as she says, and you'll be eating real food, not over processed crap full of preservatives.  You don't have to be a gourmet cook to do it, and it's not much more trouble than putting a box of something in the oven.  Look on you tube for simple meals for one.


----------



## 911 (Sep 27, 2019)

Thanks for all the replies. I have lost 7 pounds is the past 2 months. I never had to cook anything more than to make a cup of tea, but no food. I am pretty good at operating the microwave. 

I see Green Giant does have some frozen veggies in pouches that I can probably do. Buying a rotisserie chicken should be no problem. I would like to maybe fry or grille a steak. Fish? Forget it, don’t even want to try it. I see what my wife goes through using the broiler and I Don’t have that expertise.

I will try some of these ideas and let you know how it goes. At any rate, this just goes to prove that I should not be left alone. God help me if I don’t die first. Just like when I was in the Marines and the movie, “Heartbreak Ridge.” We were taught to adapt and overcome. No one said this also included cooking.


----------



## johndoe (Sep 27, 2019)

Find a good sized grocery store and wander around. There are store prepared meals, and things like pre-cooked chicken breasts. Cut up a potato and boil it. Open a package of frozen vegetables. Our county run senior agency sites have cooked meals 5 days a week.


----------



## C'est Moi (Sep 27, 2019)

I see "ready to cook" fresh foods at our local grocery store.   They are packaged in aluminum pans and include stuff like chicken/salmon/steak and a vegetable like green beans, potatoes, whatever.   You just unwrap the pan and bake it in the regular oven.   (I have not bought them but they look quite good.)    Not all frozen foods are horrible, so you might try some that look good to you.   I'm not above having an occasional frozen fish fillet.


----------



## Lc jones (Sep 27, 2019)

911 said:


> Thanks for all the replies. I have lost 7 pounds is the past 2 months. I never had to cook anything more than to make a cup of tea, but no food. I am pretty good at operating the microwave.
> 
> I see Green Giant does have some frozen veggies in pouches that I can probably do. Buying a rotisserie chicken should be no problem. I would like to maybe fry or grille a steak. Fish? Forget it, don’t even want to try it. I see what my wife goes through using the broiler and I Don’t have that expertise.
> 
> I will try some of these ideas and let you know how it goes. At any rate, this just goes to prove that I should not be left alone. God help me if I don’t die first. Just like when I was in the Marines and the movie, “Heartbreak Ridge.” We were taught to adapt and overcome. No one said this also included cooking.


Oh and buy a fire extinguisher for the kitchen LOL!


----------



## Catlady (Sep 27, 2019)

"Do any of you folks eat any heat and eat food? "

I do, but it's food I make myself and eat one portion and then freeze the other portions.  It's easy to make simple meals.  You can make a main meal salad and throw anything you like in there.  You can make an omelet and cook it with some veggies added.  Start reading all those labels with all those unpronounceable and scientific ingredients in there and it will turn you off processed foods.  It did to me, I used to buy lots of can food and frozen food decades ago.


----------



## gennie (Sep 27, 2019)

I keep a few frozen entrees (Marie Callandar/Stauffers type) in freezer for days when I absolutely have no energy for doing anything more but use them sparingly.


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 27, 2019)

C'est Moi said:


> I'm not above having an occasional frozen fish fillet.


oooohh, yes...fish sticks! I loved 'em.


----------



## Gary O' (Sep 27, 2019)

Alone?
Me?
I'm grabbin' a ribeye and salad fixin's
or
already cooked chikin from the grocery  and salad fixin's
or
whatever's in the fridge with sriracha

One time my lady went somewhere
Got hungry
There was a steel bowl of what looked to be limp salad fixings on the counter (I love day old tossed salad)
Put a dollop of 1000 isle on it, ate the whole thing
My lady came back
Asked if I'd emptied the compost bowl

Told her I did


----------



## Judycat (Sep 27, 2019)

Tombstone Supreme pizza isn't bad if you add extra provolone and parmesan. Maybe some mushrooms too. I make chicken and other stuff but I like a change from cooking blah.


----------



## jerry old (Sep 27, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> oooohh, yes...fish sticks! I loved 'em
> fish sticks bad, bad, bad, but good, good, good


----------



## fmdog44 (Sep 27, 2019)

Read what C'est Moi wrote about fresh packaged food grocers make for sale. They are probably healthier than most home made meals. See also the salads on their shelves.


----------



## Catlady (Sep 27, 2019)

Tonight I made my first ever pizza!  The pizza dough was store bought Pillsbury and then I added homemade marinara sauce, mozzarella, green pepper slices, white onion, mushrooms, and black lives, and topped all with grated Romano cheese.  Good, but ate too much.  Next time I will try my hand at making my own pizza crust.  Why do people call pizza junk food?  I'm Italian and insulted!


----------



## Butterfly (Sep 28, 2019)

PVC said:


> Tonight I made my first ever pizza!  The pizza dough was store bought Pillsbury and then I added homemade marinara sauce, mozzarella, green pepper slices, white onion, mushrooms, and black lives, and topped all with grated Romano cheese.  Good, but ate too much.  Next time I will try my hand at making my own pizza crust.  Why do people call pizza junk food?  I'm Italian and insulted!



I think it's only junk food if it's loaded with greasy stuff like sausage, etc.


----------



## C'est Moi (Sep 28, 2019)

PVC said:


> Tonight I made my first ever pizza!  The pizza dough was store bought Pillsbury and then I added homemade marinara sauce, mozzarella, green pepper slices, white onion, mushrooms, and black lives, and topped all with grated Romano cheese.  Good, but ate too much.  Next time I will try my hand at making my own pizza crust.  Why do people call pizza junk food?  I'm Italian and insulted!


A good fresh pizza is definitely NOT junk food.


----------



## mlh (Aug 23, 2020)

fmdog44 said:


> Read what C'est Moi wrote about fresh packaged food grocers make for sale. They are probably healthier than most home made meals. See also the salads on their shelves.



Except for the occasional salmonella and listeria outbreaks.


----------



## mlh (Aug 23, 2020)

Catlady said:


> Tonight I made my first ever pizza!  The pizza dough was store bought Pillsbury and then I added homemade marinara sauce, mozzarella, green pepper slices, white onion, mushrooms, and black lives, and topped all with grated Romano cheese.  Good, but ate too much.  Next time I will try my hand at making my own pizza crust.  Why do people call pizza junk food?  I'm Italian and insulted!



I have never made pizza crust before. Unless that pizza kit in a box counts? I made that for myself a couple times. It works out alright if I use the whole box in one pan.


----------



## fmdog44 (Aug 26, 2020)

Catlady said:


> Tonight I made my first ever pizza!  The pizza dough was store bought Pillsbury and then I added homemade marinara sauce, mozzarella, green pepper slices, white onion, mushrooms, and black lives, and topped all with grated Romano cheese.  Good, but ate too much.  Next time I will try my hand at making my own pizza crust.  Why do people call pizza junk food?  I'm Italian and insulted!


Pizza is not junk food. Maybe pepperoni could qualify but the crust, the tomato sauce, the cheese. the onions, the peppers, the olives, the pineapples, the meats etc. are not junk.


----------



## bingo (Aug 26, 2020)

of course we have frozen meals..so does half the country...largest portion of space in grocery stores are frozen foods...heat and eat....or......chef boyardee spaghetti and meatballs....yea


----------



## Aunt Marg (Aug 26, 2020)

Gary O' said:


> Alone?
> Me?
> I'm grabbin' a ribeye and salad fixin's
> or
> ...


ROFLMAO until my stomach hurt!


----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 26, 2020)

I often have some kind of veg burger from the micro and they are surprisingly good to me.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Aug 26, 2020)

I have a couple of Stouffer's meals in my freezer, but they're an absolute last resort. If there's nothing else to eat, not even crackers and cheese or peanut butter, I might nuke one of them but usually end up throwing them out after they've been in the freezer for six or more months. Lucky for me, I have a small appetite and food is just something to put in my belly to keep from being too hungry. 

BTW, peanut butter on cinnamon-raisin toast is pretty good...


----------



## applecruncher (Aug 26, 2020)

Years ago when I was working I ate Lean Cuisine, Budget Gourmet, Healthy Choice, etc. on a regular basis. I got tired of them. Now I rarely buy them even when they're on sale for $1 or whatever.

It's easy to cook meals and freeze extras in containers. Tastes much better.


----------



## Don M. (Aug 26, 2020)

We keep a couple of good TV dinners and a frozen pizza on hand.  Some days we get rather busy, and cooking a supper would be a real hassle, so on one of those days, we just pop one of these in the oven, and within a few minutes we're good to go.  I wouldn't want to make these prepared meals a habit, but once every couple of weeks is no big deal.


----------



## Repondering (Aug 26, 2020)

I cook real food from scratch and always have.  It's not hard to do but it does take effort and practice to do well.
I think the ability to cook for oneself and others is a basic life skill like driving a car or hammering a nail......I can't imagine not doing it.


----------



## Gary O' (Aug 26, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> ROFLMAO until *my stomach hurt*!


Yeah, mine too

But....everything came out okay


----------



## JaniceM (Aug 29, 2020)

If you mean zap-in-microwave, no.  
I haven't seen them in many years, but I occasionally liked to have sliced turkey with gravy or chicken a la king that you could boil in the bag and then put the contents on potatoes or bread.  The only product I've seen lately that's kinda similar is chipped beef with gravy, but it's not the same.


----------



## gennie (Aug 29, 2020)

Repondering said:


> I cook real food from scratch and always have.  It's not hard to do but it does take effort and practice to do well.
> I think the ability to cook for oneself and others is a basic life skill like driving a car or hammering a nail......I can't imagine not doing it.



I appreciate the fact that I can cook but also appreciate that I don't have to at times.  The main joy of retirement is doing as I wish, when I wish.


----------

